# GSPier---Again---8/25/09



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

GSPier--As bad as yesterday---8/25/09<DIV class=post-text>Got to the Pier about 6:00 AM--Light Jacket Weather--66 Deg When i left home--Very Low Tide--Light Wind from the East/North East--Very Little Water Movement--And no FISH. Every one had Bait in the water but from 6 until i left at 9:00 i only saw two Reds---one Flounder and some Shark Hitchickers come over the rail. No Kings---Spanish---Whites---G Mullet---maybe one Blue--- I sure hope it got better.The TV crew was out and having a hard time getting some action shots. At 9:00 started to get Hot---Home---Bath---Take the Wife to Walmart---Spend Money---Ice Tea---Nap Time---Back to BPS tomorrow. BT66 
A special HELLO to Linda and Sharon (Gutsy Grany)---hope you caught some fish after i left. BT66 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com
</DIV>


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

2 days in a row? that sux:banghead


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

can you bring up sharks at that pier?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *twat waffel (8/26/2009)*can you bring up sharks at that pier?


nope


----------



## SaltWater Nut (Sep 3, 2009)

Me,my buddy,and like 3 other people pulled up a couple of 3ft long lemon sharks off the pier 2 weeks ago, and we ended up gettin kicked off the pier for a week, an they said if we did it again we were kicked off for life....so my advice dont pull one up or your gonna have one very pissed off game warden screamin at you


----------

